# De la Haute Définition ?



## Delgesu (30 Octobre 2014)

Ma ligne ADSL ne permet pas d'avoir la HD. J'ai donc rendu le module TV d'Orange vu qu'à présent j'ai la TNT HD et que je ne supporte pas les chaînes en SD sur mon grand écran plasma. 

Le magasin iTune est intéressant parce qu'il propose pas mal de films en VO sous-titrés (ce qui est rare sur les "box" ADSL) et en HD. L'Apple TV m'intéresse donc. 

MAIS : Sachant que ma ligne a trop d'atténuation en dB et que je suis loin du central ADSL, pourrai-je quand même bénéficier de la HD sur les films LOUÉS ? (Je ne suis pas intéressé par l'achat en démat')   Est-ce que la location fonctionne par streaming ? L'idéal serait qu'il soit téléchargé au format HD sur le DD puis lu sur l'AppleTV. 

Peut-on louer des films SANS avoir l'ordi allumé ? Voire sans avoir de Mac du tout ??  (J'ai mon MacBook Pro de 2006, mais j'utilise plutôt mon PC sous Linux pour le quotidien)

Merci pour vos réponses.



Xavier


----------



## Delgesu (2 Novembre 2014)

Je reformule ma question plus succinctement:

Chez moi je ne peux avoir la télévision en HD avec mon ADSL. Est-ce que cela m'empêche aussi de voir des films en location en HD via Apple TV ?

Sinon, bien sûr que si c'est un film enregstré sur un DD, pas de problème, mais si la location se fait en streaming, aïh !


----------



## devy (3 Novembre 2014)

Salut,

je suis dans le même cas que toi, voir pire puisque même en SD les box Adsl ne suivent pas ici. Débit souvent inférieur à 2M.

Il est tout à fait possible de regarder des films en HD sur l'apple TV puisqu'ils sont téléchargé sur l'apple TV avant de pouvoir les regarder. Par contre il faut s'armer de patience et ne pas espérer se dire : " tiens et si je me louais un film ". Prévoir 4-5h de téléchargement...

a+


----------



## Delgesu (3 Novembre 2014)

Ah bon ! Mais c'est une bonne nouvelle ça !  l'Apple TV a donc un système de stockage interne. Et je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir mon Mac allumé en permanence pendant le film si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

Désolé mais non, l'Apple TV est un tout petit boitier de 10 cm de côté sans aucune mémoire interne (à part pour stocker la config et un peu de cache pour le streaming). Quand vous louez ou achetez du contenu sur iTunes, tout est streamé sur l'Apple TV depuis les serveurs Apple. Apple donne d'ailleurs les spécifications requises pour que ça fonctionne correctement ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3623

Solution alternative 1 : louer ou acheter sur iTunes du Mac et télécharger le film dessus. Ensuite si vous configurez votre Apple TV sur le même réseau Wifi et compte iCloud que le Mac, vous pourrez streamer du Mac vers l'Apple TV votre film.

Solution alternative 2 : si vous avez soit une console de salon PS3/4 ou XBOX360/One, vous pouvez accéder aux stores films ou à CanalPlay et comme ces consoles ont des disques durs intégrés, vous pouvez télécharger en local le film (permanent si c'est acheté, visionnable 48h si c'est loué). Ce sera long pour du HD, mais ça fonctionnera.

Solution alternative 3 : si vous avez un PC sous Windows 8, la location ou l'achat de vidéo est accessible depuis le store Microsoft, puis lisible sur TV en connectant par un cable HDMI.

Solution alternative 4 : le site Canalplay.com proposera bientôt la lecture hors connexion, mais par contre il propose déjà la compatibilité Airplay. Netflix j'ai pas vérifié.


----------



## Delgesu (3 Novembre 2014)

Voici les données pour ma ligne:

J'ai une atténuation de 30.555 db
Débit: ADSL 7 Mbps
          ADSL+ 10 Mbps
Distance au central: 2037 mètres ....

Ceci ne me permet pas d'avoir la TV en HD chez Orange. _Quid_ des autres sociétés de VOD alors ? Y compris AppleTV...


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

Je sais pas, je vous ai donné le lien des préconisations Apple, à vous de vérifier.
Vous pourriez tenter une location sur iTunes du Mac et voir si ça stream par exemple, ou s'il faut télécharger d'abord.


----------



## aurique (4 Novembre 2014)

Pas d'accord avec kasimodem, on peut parfaitement lire une VOD iTunes en HD même avec une ligne toute pourrie ( comme le disait devy), il y a 8 Go de mémoire flash dans l'Apple TV depuis 2010. On a pas besoin de PC ou de Mac, il faut seulement être patient , très patient. 

Par contre, à chaque fois que tu voudras visionné un film, il faudra attendre le délai nécessaire au chargement.( Il ne conserve rien après visionnage).


----------



## Delgesu (5 Novembre 2014)

Faudrait vous mettre d'accord les copains :hein:  Bon, merci à tous, et je crois que j'irai dans un magasin Apple à Orléans pour voir ça directement. Ceci dit, je possède une PS4, mais pas sûr que Sony propose des films en VOST
.


----------

